# iPod Nano 5g écran blanc



## edamiral (29 Octobre 2012)

Slt,

J'ai un iPod Nano 5g (je crois, première version carrée tactile). Après mise en veille, il reprend sur un écran blanc. Rien à y faire (mais il continue à diffuser de la musique). Passage obligé par un reboot (3 boutons en même temps). J'ai essayé une restauration (version 1.2)... rien n'y fait. Cela a commencé après une synchro avec iTunes. Quelqu'un(e) à une idée de la cause et de la manip pour corriger ce pb ? Merci !

Crdlt

E.D.


----------

